# Forum suggestion



## ctEaglesc (Nov 10, 2006)

Categoriize exisitng forums for


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 10, 2006)

I didn't vote because this is a penturning site and anything and only anything that can be made to write is what this site is all about.


----------



## johncrane (Nov 11, 2006)

and say so all of us! and say so all of us! for he's a jolly good fellow.[]


----------



## Jerryconn (Nov 11, 2006)

Eagle, Call me thich headed but (It's early Sat. Morning and I haven't had my coffee yet) I'm not sure what you are asking, are you asking which forum We would like to see added from the selections?


----------



## jeffj13 (Nov 11, 2006)

I could be mistaken (and if so I apologize)but it seems to me that Eagle is making a statement about another poll question.

jeff


----------



## jeff (Nov 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jeffj13_
> <br />I could be mistaken (and if so I apologize)but it seems to me that Eagle is making a statement about another poll question.
> 
> jeff


I agree, and it's not appreciated. I smell a personal gripe being aired out in the forums. That doesn't lead anywhere good.


----------

